# how to make screen printed plastisol transfers in our own need detailed tutorial



## Crazy Tharun (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi friends, I am new to this forum and new to t-shirt business as well, I live in India, and I wanted to start my own t-shirt business, here in India there is no resource to outsource my custom plastisol transfers so I want to learn how to make screen printed plastisol transfers in detail, since I am new to this business I want to learn first. thank u in advance


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

First you need all of the equipment to screen print. Each color will require a separate screen. You will need the transfer paper for plastisol ink, either hot or cold peel. You will also need either a flash dryer or a conveyor dryer. Your ink will require gel curing (tacky but not wet) usually 10-12 seconds with a flash dryer at 3 inches above paper.

Here is a step by step tutorial on transfer printing. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t9uSV1tmNE[/media]


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Loretta. ...... Did you forget to post the link? 
For the OP I think Ryonet Corporation - Screen printing equipment and supplies. has some CDs for sale that has tutorials.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For some reason today, links are not showing up. Her link is youtube.com/watch?v=3t9uSV1tmNE

In case that also does not show up, go to youtube and search on 3t9uSV1tmNE


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Joe the link you posted works


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The link was there. I have no idea where it vanished to. Thanks Joe. I've been having computer issues all day. I thought it was just me.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

splathead said:


> For some reason today, links are not showing up. Her link is youtube.com/watch?v=3t9uSV1tmNE
> 
> In case that also does not show up, go to youtube and search on 3t9uSV1tmNE


How did you know that was the link I had if it didn't show up? ESP? Thanks for posting it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lben said:


> How did you know that was the link I had if it didn't show up? ESP? Thanks for posting it.


Secret. . 

Actually, I clicked on the 'Reply With Quote' link of your post. It puts your entire message in quotes and the link shows up there. 

Learned that trick a few years ago. Posting youtube links has always been hit or miss on this forum. Software bug somewhere.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

splathead said:


> Secret. .
> 
> Actually, I clicked on the 'Reply With Quote' link of your post. It puts your entire message in quotes and the link shows up there.
> 
> Learned that trick a few years ago. Posting youtube links has always been hit or miss on this forum. Software bug somewhere.


Aww, darn I was going to ask you for the winning lottery numbers! 

I hate computer glitches. I have a friend on facebook that will make a comment, I answer it, and then she deletes her comments. Makes me look like I'm carrying on a whole conversation by myself. 

Anyhow thanks again for reposting that link for me.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

lben said:


> First you need all of the equipment to screen print. Each color will require a separate screen. You will need the transfer paper for plastisol ink, either hot or cold peel. You will also need either a flash dryer or a conveyor dryer. Your ink will require gel curing (tacky but not wet) usually 10-12 seconds with a flash dryer at 3 inches above paper.
> 
> Here is a step by step tutorial on transfer printing. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t9uSV1tmNE[/media]


She didn't forget. There is a bug in the forum software that for some reason doesn't post the links unless quoted. See above.

I only read the first 2 post. It's not only YouTube but other links do this also from time to time.


----------

